# Problem with TV Toshiba 15V330DG



## ASPILLE1 (Jan 18, 2010)

:wave:

I have a Toshiba TV 15V330dg with the following problem:

1. - The analogical TV works perfectly.

2. – When I select DTV there appears immediately the screen "Local Options" and it is not possible to go to any other screen.

3. - The search of channels of DTV does it perfectly but I when it finishes the search the screen becomes black and after 20 seconds there appears again "Local Options".

4.- Is there any possibility of make a reset the TV set and to return to the factory adjustments so that there works again the "MENU" key that now does not work?

Thank You in advance


----------

